# Boveda Humidity Packs for Tupperdore: 72% or 69%?



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm building a Tupperdore today, and only two places in my area have Boveda Humidity packs. The first place closest to me has three 72% packs, but that's a little high for me. I'm waiting until the other place 7 miles away opens at 11 to call them and ask them if they have any in stock. I cannot buy this stuff online, because I don't have a credit card, and I'm not starting up some kind of account somewhere. So cash in store is my only options at the moment.

What humidity number packets would you recommend? I'm going to be buying an air-tight container that's preferably no bigger than 10-15 cigar-capacity. I DO NOT want a giant bin. I have a very small one-bedroom apartment, where space is of the essence.

Preferably, if I can get humidity packs in the 68-69% range, I'll be happy. But I'm open to input on this. Should I go for 65% instead?

If all I can find is 72% packets, should I buy them or pass? All of this determines how and where I shop today.

Thanks folks!


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Update: my local B&M's here in town carry the Boveda packs. Gonna see what they have after a trip to Walmart for some tupperware.


----------



## Jasond123 (Jun 30, 2015)

I prefer 65% others like higher or lower. Imo for a smaller airtight container 72% is too high.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

62-65%


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tupperdore, 65%.

72% will leave your sticks way to wet, and you'll get bitter, acrid taste with burn issues.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

65% it is then, thanks! Off to shopping.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

Amazon has them in all RHs and different size packages.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

deke said:


> Amazon has them in all RHs and different size packages.


Thanks, but I'm going across state lines tomorrow to check out a place in Portland that sells them. Otherwise, I'll order them online.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

My local B&M only carries 69%, and personally I don't like them.

The humidity is pretty high around me during the summer, and lately I've been having real burn issues, sticks stalling out on me, draws like im sucking down a milkshake.

If you live in a wet climate, 65. Honestly id go 65 regardless, but your RH is a preference issue and you might want to try one for a couple weeks and see how you feel


----------



## coachdread (Apr 25, 2015)

Jade Falcon said:


> I cannot buy this stuff online, because I don't have a credit card, and I'm not starting up some kind of account somewhere. So cash in store is my only options at the moment.


You can often find Amazon gift cards at local stores and use those to order online. I mention it only because it is often MUCH cheaper for things online. Having said that, for such a small purchase it won't really matter and it is ALWAYS great to support your local B&M.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, 65% is kind of what I'm aiming for. I finally got my el-cheapo humidor (not the tuppurdore) stabled at 65%. But it doesn't matter: I'm going tuppurdore.


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

Depending on the size, how much you're filling up, and how many Boveda you're using..they are usually going to run a point or two higher than the pack number.

I keep 62% packs in tupperware (granted, these are smaller plastic bins broken down by cigar brand) in a wine cooler and they hold at 63-64% without any fluctuation.


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

Drez_ said:


> Depending on the size, how much you're filling up, and how many Boveda you're using..they are usually going to run a point or two higher than the pack number.
> 
> I keep 62% packs in tupperware (granted, these are smaller plastic bins broken down by cigar brand) in a wine cooler and they hold at 63-64% without any fluctuation.


Good to know, thanks. I'm going to be using a 7-liter Sistema Klip It bin.

7L Rectangular Accents - KLIP IT™ Accents - Sistema Plastics










Any idea how many packets I'll need and what size for that? Right now, I have 6 cigars, but I'm hoping to smoke one tonight, and put two more in the humidor I'm currently using, for a total of 7 (or more, depending on how many I feel like buying).


----------



## garublador (Jun 5, 2014)

coachdread said:


> You can often find Amazon gift cards at local stores and use those to order online. I mention it only because it is often MUCH cheaper for things online. Having said that, for such a small purchase it won't really matter and it is ALWAYS great to support your local B&M.


FWIW, I'd strongly consider this.

Have you tried asking the B&M's if they'll order 65% packs for you?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

deke said:


> Amazon has them in all RHs and different size packages.


I've tried to buy them from Amazon, but they don't actually sell the 65% direct. You can get them direct from Boveda via the Amazon website, but they don't qualify for PRIME and free shipping.


----------



## CraigT78 (Apr 14, 2015)

NormH3 said:


> I've tried to buy them from Amazon, but they don't actually sell the 65% direct. You can get them direct from Boveda via the Amazon website, but they don't qualify for PRIME and free shipping.


They might not qualify for PRIME free 2-day shipping, but they are free shipping via Amazon, where if you buy direct you have to pay $5+ for shipping. Same price in both places, I go Amazon!


----------



## Jade Falcon (Jul 16, 2015)

garublador said:


> FWIW, I'd strongly consider this.
> 
> Have you tried asking the B&M's if they'll order 65% packs for you?





NormH3 said:


> I've tried to buy them from Amazon, but they don't actually sell the 65% direct. You can get them direct from Boveda via the Amazon website, but they don't qualify for PRIME and free shipping.


I got a large Boveda 65% packet in my Tupperdore yesterday afternoon. As of 9 this morning, it's sitting at 63%. Hopefully, that goes up just a smidge.

Thanks for your help, everyone!


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

CraigT78 said:


> They might not qualify for PRIME free 2-day shipping, but they are free shipping via Amazon, where if you buy direct you have to pay $5+ for shipping. Same price in both places, I go Amazon!


You are correct sir. My mistake.


----------

